
Awakening volcanic region in Iceland 'could cause disruption for centuries' - samizdis
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/10/awakening-volcanic-region-reykjanes-peninsula-iceland-disruption-centuries
======
LinuxBender
There has also been an increase in activity in Yellowstone over the past 20
years. Some point out that is a long time, but not in "volcano timelines". 20
years isn't even a blink of the eye. Perhaps we are getting core tilt and
magma flow pressure changes? The magnetic poles have been shifting a bit for
the last 20 years as well. If so, I would expect tidal currents to start
shifting and global weather to start changing. Are there any signs of global
weather changes?

